# how hot is too hot for a motor?



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I just happened to check temp on motor today w/ infrared sensor (el cheapo from harbor freight0 after driving around for errands.... ambient was about 85F, motor was about 125-130F. ok?

how about controller? hot spot on casing was about 110 ....


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> I just happened to check temp on motor today w/ infrared sensor (el cheapo from harbor freight0 after driving around for errands.... ambient was about 85F, motor was about 125-130F. ok?
> 
> how about controller? hot spot on casing was about 110 ....


as usual it depends on several factors.

the weak part in a BLDC-motor are the magnets. 
when they get to hot, they will be unmagnetized...

there are different magnets on the market...the cheapest start to unmagnetize @80°C and the best can hold up 200°C


----------



## Pirape (Feb 26, 2009)

dtbaker said:


> I just happened to check temp on motor today w/ infrared sensor (el cheapo from harbor freight0 after driving around for errands.... ambient was about 85F, motor was about 125-130F. ok?
> 
> how about controller? hot spot on casing was about 110 ....


IF its a DCBL motor the magnets are starting to getting damaged after 170 Degrees(F)


----------



## Pirape (Feb 26, 2009)

Pirape said:


> IF its a DCBL motor the magnets are starting to getting damaged after 170 Degrees(F)


100-140 is perfect for electric motors


----------

